# My 50 gal planted and 20 gal shrimp



## crxmaniac (Nov 19, 2008)

I've got a 50 gallon tank that my sister in law donated to a good cause when we moved into our house in the beginning of June. It currently houses 9 black skirt tetras, 1 African knife, about 10 guppys, a random albino Cory, a few otos, and some nerite? nails, oh and of course algae 
I've been collecting plants the last year or so, traded for some bought some you know how it goes. 
Everything is low tech, cf spiral bulbs, the 15 and 23 watt daylight 6500k, which i find work well, its getting about 8 hours of light and about 53 watts. Eheim 2215 filter, Rena cal top light 300 watt heater, and plain mainly black gravel with random gravel mixed in, mostly in the back.

The 20 gallon has a sword and some Anubis Nana i think in the back left, about 4 stems growing on some driftwood. It has 30+rcs and some green shrimp mixed in, also a male platy and 2 baby guppies (by accident )

Enjoy!! Always accepting comments and criticism


----------



## bae (May 11, 2007)

Looks great! Excellent example of how one can set up a good-looking planted tank without a lot of expense and technological interventions.

You might want to attach a dark background to the back of the 50 gallon to conceal the wires and the wall behind the tank. I think you'll like the effect better. I prefer a very dark brown random textured material. I've used both dark corkboard and 1/4" styrofoam beadboard with a coat of dark brown paint, but you could use posterboard or dark plastic instead.


----------

